# Nitrous throttle switch question



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Hey- for anyone using nitrous on the LS2- what did you do for a WOT switch? I would use a window switch, but still prefer to have a throttle switch also. Does anyone make an electronic "plug in" one that reads throttle posistion? Normally, I just use a microswitch on the throttle body, but being dbw, I wasn't sure what options were out there. Thanks.
Joe


----------

